# Teddy Bears Nursery, Lincoln - June 2012



## UrbanX (Jul 4, 2012)

Not a massive amount to say about this place. It’s part of the old asylum, but was abandoned at a completely different era. It’s near mint. In fact I’d go as far to say the carpets in here were cleaner than my own house. 

Visited with the great Priority 7, The enthusiastic HeadFlux, and the ever prolific UE-OMJ 












Victorian Crib:

























There is attached accommodation to the nursery: 


























Cheers for looking.


----------



## barney88 (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice, didn't know about this bit. Doing st johns again soon


----------



## sonyes (Jul 4, 2012)

Great pics, especially that 1st shot


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 4, 2012)

It's not the easiest bit to find, but it's definitely there and well worth a look.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice work UrbanX and many thanks for guiding us around the perilous floors  Good to meet Headflux too the only guy I know who complained his jeans were too tight for access points (Unlike me complaining that my stomach wont make it through  )


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 4, 2012)

Cheers for the ace company guys, thought I'd post this one separate from my asylum pics as its just so different!


----------



## kehumff (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice set of pics, sounds like you had a blast....


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 5, 2012)

Lovely, truly lovely...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 5, 2012)

Still hard to believe that is part of an old and VERY derelict asylum.


----------



## strider8173 (Jul 5, 2012)

Why are all the coolest places so far from me, all the asylums this end are over priced apartments now. Guess I'll be putting some mileage on the car. Great pics.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 5, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> Why are all the coolest places so far from me, all the asylums this end are over priced apartments now. Guess I'll be putting some mileage on the car. Great pics.



Definitely go there if you get the chance, ideally not alone though. The floors are in a shockingly bad state in places, and with voids underneath as big as full size rooms. If you fall through you really need someone there to get us some good photos


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 5, 2012)

Great pix as always chap!

You know, it occurred to us that it's bizarre having a working nursery in the middle literally of a derelict building cos you'd have to walk through the dereliction to reach the front door. How the hell did the operators square that one with H&S???


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 5, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> Why are all the coolest places so far from me, all the asylums this end are over priced apartments now. Guess I'll be putting some mileage on the car. Great pics.



Yeah, it's worth the journey tho, we done 6 Good sites that day so makes the distance worth it.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jul 5, 2012)

Superb pics,some great Pov's too.Well done.


----------



## Ratters (Jul 5, 2012)

Good shots


----------



## Headflux (Jul 5, 2012)

I've still got so many photos to go through :-(


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 5, 2012)

Crikey incredibly clean I could live there!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 5, 2012)

Fantastic pics! Love the cot shot


----------



## mummyshambles (Jul 5, 2012)

was it a nursery for asylum staff??


----------



## Derek (Jul 5, 2012)

Is it me or does that Micky Mouse look psychotic? Scary or what!

Derek


----------



## ravenwing93 (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice job, glad some others are seeing this part now.
Really crazy that you this was open when you look at the state of the floor beneath it!


----------



## Maddie220790 (Jul 5, 2012)

Looovely photos! I like the child touches (had to be careful there) in the buildings!


----------

